# Anyone hear anything about a bomb scare in Birmingham?



## ItWillNeverWork (Apr 1, 2009)

My brother was coming home from work and the the trains were cancelled because of a bomb in Erdington apparently. Can''t seem to get any information on the tinterweb or other media though. Anyone know what happened?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Apr 1, 2009)

Found something. It appears it was some guy with too many fireworks in his house. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/7975722.stm


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 1, 2009)

What are they doing, getting stores to flag up 'suspicious' fireworks purchases now?  There were arrests in Plymouth yesterday or the day before weren't there?


----------



## the button (Apr 1, 2009)

I think the OB are getting the wrong end of the stick with this whole Guy Fawkes thing, tbh.


----------



## aqua (Apr 1, 2009)

there were 2 helicopters out, and roads/trains closed

I was told something that didnt make any sense  fireworks would explain it


----------

